# Reviews on HP Pavilion G6-2301AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph)



## ammartinwala52 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi guys.
How is the performance of this laptop. Im considering this laptop since it fits into my budget. But the only worry is the AMD processor it has. Will it last in the long run as compare to intel processor ?
Help


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

ammartinwala52 said:


> Hi guys.
> How is the performance of this laptop. Im considering this laptop since it fits into my budget. But the only worry is the *AMD processor it has. Will it last in the long run as compare to intel processor ?*
> Help


Yes, it will, amd processors are as reliable as intel's.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 7, 2013)

ammartinwala52 said:


> Hi guys.
> How is the performance of this laptop. Im considering this laptop since it fits into my budget. But the only worry is the AMD processor it has. Will it last in the long run as compare to intel processor ?
> Help


Go forward. This is the best laptop under 40k


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 7, 2013)

Amd won't give you much problems in long run , as a matter of fact you can expect same if not more longevity as that of intel ones . But i wouldn't say that this is the best under 40 especially since you can have 2049tx (if you don't mind 14'' screen) .

Also be adviced that you must either buy or pirate win8 if you are planning to buy it .
Finally if you do go ahead - give us a review


----------



## Gaurang (May 15, 2013)

I m not be able to recover laptop to its previous condition. Have deleted windows and recovery partitions. no recovery method left now except downloading the drivers online. *G6-2301AX* Laptop i have.


----------

